# 20 week scan, legs crossed, 80% sure it's a girl. Help!!



## PaiytonsMummy

So I had my 20 anomaly scan today.

Everything was perfect with baby. &#128522;&#128522;
When she'd finished measuring she asked us if we wanted to know the sex. When she went to check the baby had its legs crossed, the cord between its legs and it's hands there!! Haha. Baby really didn't want us to know gender.
She prodded at the baby's bum trying to open the legs but 'she' wouldn't budge.
She said I can't give you 100% or even 90% but I can give you tell you of what I'm 80% sure of. And she said a little girl.
When I asked her why she thought girl she said she kept getting glimpses of 3 white lines. But she would only say 80% sure because of how tightly the legs were shut. 
And that boys could hide their bits and it would create the same three white lines!
So that really confused me. And them I googled and now I just don't know.
She seemed pretty confident when she said girl and only explained the 80% when I asked.
I thought 3 white lines meant girl?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

We are really not fussed about the baby's sex. I just don't want any shocks when baby is finally born.


----------



## lucy_x

Usually you can see at that stage for definite, however if the cord was there and hands, a Penis could be hidden, and yes white lines can be created by the scrotum being pushed.
At 80% I'd be pretty happy thats a girl, however I'd be having to book another scan just to check!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I think that's what I will do. They have a 10 minute gender scan on offer for £39 at the minute.

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## justplay91

Yeah, I'd have to know and book another scan. The same thing happened at my 20 ultrasound with my daughter. She had her legs crossed tightly and they gave me about an 80% chance was a girl. Luckily, I had had a gender scan at 16 weeks where they were definitively able to see that she was a girl. So we already knew.


----------



## Bellaloo12

Yeh i would just ignore what she said and either just wait or book a scan to find out. If she couldnt see properly she shouldnt have guessed lol x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Think I'd have to book another just to be sure, baby could of been hiding a little peepee very well lol x


----------



## babybloo

That happened with my daughter. The tech told us she was pretty sure it was a girl but couldn't be 100%. We opted not to fiND out at later scans but could have. We were definitely worried about getting all pink stuff and finding out it was a boy lol. So we went for yellow.


----------



## Laylagirl

I was told I was having a girl with my last baby.. Legs were crossed, High heart beat... Most likely a girl they said... I went a week later because I couldn't stand not knowing for sure and it turned out to be a boy... I was thrilled because I already had 3 girls..


----------



## littlebabyboy

sounds like a girl as if she managed to get a glimpse of the three lines (which is harder to find then a penis) then i would say girl as she must have got a fairly decent look to see them and obviously didnt see boy parts in the meantime! x


----------

